# Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

Wobbler sind mir ja oft zu teuer.

Wenn, dann kauf ich am ehesten mal so aus der Grabbelkiste, greif ansonsten lieber zu Gummi oder Blech.

Aber wenn man so stöbert (gerade hinter mir), mein lieber Schwan, Wobbler können ja ganz schön kosten..

ECHT UNSCHWÄBISCH!!!

Was ist denn euer teuerster Wobbler bzw. eure Schmerzgrenze?

Also so bis 10 Euro find ich ja, geht grade noch - ab 15 werd ich dann zickig..


----------



## Thorsten1953 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich besitze einen der um die 20€ kostet.
Der Rest war alles unter 10€ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

nochn Schwabe ;-))


----------



## zandertex (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

was machst du wenn einer neben dir angelt und holt mit nem 20 euro wobbler nen riesenzander ausm wasser?


----------



## Kochtopf (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ..
> 
> ECHT UNSCHWÄBISCH!!!



Naja, so oft wie man schwimmende wobbler retten kann lohnt es sich ja schon fast


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



zandertex schrieb:


> was machst du wenn einer neben dir angelt und holt mit nem 20 euro wobbler nen riesenzander ausm wasser?



Fluchen...........


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Bevor ich mit 20 € Wobbler angeln würde, würde ich lieber mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen.
Ich zieh einen Wobbler durchs Wasser und entscheide dann ob er gut läuft, also auch fängt, oder nicht. Unabhängig wie teuer er ist. Aber 10 € ist absolute Schmerzgrenze.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Schmerzgrenze ca. 7 - 8 Euro. So teuer sind auch meine einzigen Wobbler (für Bach)


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Kommt ja auch auf die Groesse der Modelle an. Aber idR hoert der Spass bei mir bei 18 Euronen auf, ab dann doch lieber Gufi od Blinker, oder etwas Anderes fischen.


----------



## u-see fischer (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



zandertex schrieb:


> was machst du wenn einer neben dir angelt und holt mit nem 20 euro wobbler nen riesenzander ausm wasser?



Den hätte er aber auch mit einem billigeren Wobbler gefangen.

 Selber besitze ich auch einige wenige Wobbler die mal über 20,-€ teuer waren. Jedoch fange ich mit günstigen Wobbler (< 10,-€) mehr Fische, da ich diese an sehr hängerträchtige Stellen mit Bodenstruktur oder Totholz einsetze. Diese Stellen sind ja bekanntlich wahre Hotspots.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Zu





Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Bevor ich mit 20 € Wobbler angeln würde, würde ich lieber mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand rennen.
> Ich zieh einen Wobbler durchs Wasser und entscheide dann ob er gut läuft, also auch fängt, oder nicht. Unabhängig wie teuer er ist. Aber 10 € ist absolute Schmerzgrenze.


#6#6#6

Besitze diverse Rapala Wobbler die ich allerdings nicht selbst gekauft habe. Da sind aber mit Sicherheit einige dabei, die um die 20 gekostet haben. 
Zudem besitze ich noch 3 Jackson Rotaugenimitate. Waren im Angebot, statt 16 Euro nur 6. Also im Prinzip auch ein teurer Wobbler. Ich würde aber auch maximal, wirklich maximal 10 Euro ausgeben. Eher aber auch so 7-8


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

So ganz alleine bin ich anscheinend nicht - alles Schwaben hier ;-)))


----------



## dennisk19899 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Hatte heute im Laden nen kleinen Chubby in der hat,
der war um die 3 bis allerhöchstens 4 cm,
packung umgedreht und soweit ich mich erinnere 17€ gelesen. #d
erstmal ordendlich die Augen aufgerissen und mich sofort vom Regal entfernt.|bigeyes
 Niemals aber auch wirklich niemals würde ich für so ein dingens sooo viel geld ausgeben:c


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Ne ganz ehrlich. So schnell wie mal nen Abriss passieren kann, ist mir das Geld einfach zu schade. Habe leider keinen Goldesel . Ich hab schon damals teilweise waghalsige Manöver hingelegt für Köder... Muss nicht mehr sein  

Man fängt auch mit günstigeren Wobblern Fische, oft bezahlt man mehr als nur den Köder. Zumal 8 Euro immerhin mehr als 16 DM sind. Ist wahrlich nicht wenig.

@Dennis: Unfassbar wa? Materialwert vielleicht 2 Euro...


----------



## hirschkaefer (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Da ist ja Fliegenfischen echt billig.... :m


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Wenn ich auf einen 30€ Wobbler Fische fange, die ich auf einen anderen nicht gefangen hätte war er nicht zu teuer. 

Damit ich nicht in die Verlegenheit komme diese Erfahrung zu machen, angel ich nur äußert selten mit Wobblern.


----------



## Lajos1 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Hallo,

ab 15 Euro werde ich auch kritisch. Aber wenn man ein bißchen im Netz stöbert, kann man schon Schnäppchen machen. So habe ich heuer etliche Wobbler der 13 bis 15 Euro Klasse bei einem schwedischen Onlineshop inklusive Vesandkosten für 7-9 Euro bekommen.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



> Wenn ich auf einen 30€ Wobbler Fische fange, die ich auf einen anderen nicht gefangen hätte war er nicht zu teuer.



Was man nicht erfahren wird


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

wie der abgerissene Fisch, den man nicht gesehen hat ;-))


----------



## dennisk19899 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> @Dennis: Unfassbar wa? Materialwert vielleicht 2 Euro...



wenn ich mich nicht irre bin mir aber sehr sicher hab ich den schonmal sehr sehr sehr und nochmals sehr viel billiger gesehen  
wenn du verstehst was ich meine :m


hatte mir auch mal einem glaub es war iwie n Crankbait vom Baum geholt,
extra strick mitgenocmmen das ich den gefundenen köder retten kann. 
Juhu geglückt, der machte echt mega Alarm unter Wasser... 10 minuten Später genoß er die aussicht über dem wasser... hing dan wieder im baum wohl andere Stelle.  hätte mit die arbeit mit dem runterholen Sparen können. ( sag ich zu meinen Weibchen übrigens auch immer  ) 
Paar Tage drauf im Laden gewesen, genau diesen Köder gesehen und siehe da über 20€ |bigeyes... 
muss mal im winter losgehen und den suchen  
genauso wie einen den ich mal gewonnen habe der schon 2 Jahre hängt 

bin aber auch schon 1,std ums wasser gelaufen weil ich nen Spro Wobbler glaub 2,50 hatte der gekostet wieder haben wollte :vik:


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Man macht manchmal schon verrückte Sachen. Aber warum auch nicht? Wozu Geld verschwenden wenn man ihn retten kann


----------



## dennisk19899 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf einen 30€ Wobbler Fische fange, die ich auf einen anderen nicht gefangen hätte war er nicht zu teuer.
> 
> Damit ich nicht in die Verlegenheit komme diese Erfahrung zu machen, angel ich nur äußert selten mit Wobblern.




hätte hätte Fahrradkette |supergri


----------



## Franz_16 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Naja - es kommt schon auch auf den Einsatzzweck an.

Wenn man z.B. auf große Waller oder auch im Salzwasser unterwegs ist sind Wobbler mit durchgehender Stahlachse wohl kein Nachteil. Sehr hochwertige Sprengringe und Haken müssen auch kein Fehler sein. Das wird dann bei einem Budget von 2€ schon irgendwie knapp :q 

Aber ihr habt schon recht, für das "normale" Wurfangeln das wir hier überwiegend betreiben gibts ja im hier genannten Bereich so bis 15 Euro wirklich viele sehr sehr ordentliche Modelle bei denen man keinen Kompromiss eingehen muss.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Einen habe ich der um die 22€ kostet und einen der 16€ kostet dann noch drei vier um die 7€ das wars dann auch, weil ich so gut wie garnicht mit Wobbler angel.


----------



## dennisk19899 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Man muss sein gewässer eben kennen ... denke nicht das du den bei mir am gewässer bei dem du zum ersten mal bist gleich angelst


----------



## Riesenangler (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Von 5Euro bis 35 Euro. Alles dabei.


----------



## Fruehling (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Wenn ich auf einen 30€ Wobbler Fische fange, die ich auf einen anderen nicht gefangen hätte war er nicht zu teuer....





Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Was man nicht erfahren wird



Steht neben dir der Kollege, der mit dem teuren Teil fängt, während Du in die Röhre schaust, erfährste das eben doch. 

Wobbler müssen nicht grundsätzlich teuer sein, damit sie besser sind, schon klar. Allerdings gibt es Modelle, die immer wieder *deutlich* besser als andere fangen und oft aus exotischen Köderschmieden stammen, was den Preis in der Regel nach oben treibt.

Knapp 20 Euro für einen pisseligen Zalt aus Chinafertigung sind natürlich Quatsch, gut 20 Euro für einen Gan Craft Dead Slow hingegen bestens investiertes Geld - denn Freizeitspaß durch Fangerfolg ist schließlich auch was wert.


----------



## kati48268 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Manchmal sieht man Dinge, die man haben muss 
& dann ist's mir auch recht sch***egal, was sie ...äh, es ...kostet.
Dafür geh ich letztendlich jeden Tag malochen, damit ich mich auch mal an schönen Dingen erfreuen kann.

Wenn man dann mit dem Sauteuren gut fängt, ist's schon eher Erleichterung,
wahre & viel mehr Freude kommt jedoch, wenn das 0,99€-No-Name-Dingens aus der Messe-Grabbelkiste ebenfalls super geht & viel bringt. 

Meinen teuerster Gekauften Mitte/Ende-20€ hab ich bei der Rapfenjagd mit Kollegem Siever an ein Stahlseil im Baldeneysee gehängt.
So hoch, dass ich ihn die ganze Zeit ansehen konnte ...und musste. 
Da zerreist es einen! #q:c






Meinen insgesamt wohl Teuersten hab ich von Zoran Strauss geschenkt bekommen, einem echten Künstler. #h




Schaut euch seine Handmade-Edelchen an, da läuft einem Schwaben doch ein Sehnsuchtströpfchen am Oberschenkel runter, hm?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> meinen teuerster gekauften mitte/ende-20€ hab ich bei der rapfenjagd mit kollegem siever an ein stahlseil im baldeneysee gehängt.
> So hoch, dass ich ihn die ganze zeit ansehen konnte ...und musste.
> Da zerreist es einen! #q:c


übelst!!


----------



## LOCHI (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Geile Wobbler @ Kati!

Ansonsten kommt es natürlich auch drauf an wo man kauft.
Wenn ich bei uns in der Gegend einen Jaxon Holo Select finde dann wollen die bis zu 24€. Mittlerweile Kauf ich die Dinger direkt in Polen für teilweise unter 7€ das Stück. Versandkostenfrei und bester Service. Hier sind die Preise Echt zu teuer! Da wenn ich mir anschaue was die 30er Turus Ukko (die originalen)
 Mittlerweile kosten fehlt mir der kotzsmily!


----------



## pike-81 (2. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Moinsen!
Also bei Wobblern und Jerks gebe ich auch gerne mal was aus. 
Schließlich kann ich selber entscheiden, wann und wo ich den Köder einsetze. 
Somit halten sich Verluste in Grenzen. 
Qualität zahlt sich da oft aus. Vor allem bei den Haken, Sprengringen, der Achse, Dichtigkeit und dem Dekor, nicht zuletzt auch dem Laufverhalten und den Flugeigenschaften. 
Bei günstigen Modellen habe ich schon öfter böse Überraschungen erlebt. Und wenn der Sparfuchsköder nicht läuft, oder ein Guter die Haken aufbiegt, ärgert man sich. 

Schlimmer finde ich da den Trend bei Gummiködern. 
So fette Swimbaits sind echt unverschämt teuer. 
Dann muß man auch noch selber daran rumbasteln, damit er wirklich einsatzbereit ist. 
Und schon nach dem ersten Fehlbiß kann das Dingens hinüber sein. 
Ganz zu schweigen von verlorenen Augen usw.!

Da empfinde ich das Geld in anständige Hardbaits doch oft besser investiert. 
Auch wenn der Verlust eines z.B. Custombaits natürlich schmerzt. 
Petri


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Hallo pike-81:
Ich glaube, Du bist der erste, der (hier im Thread) wirklich dazu steht, vor allem teure(re) Wobbler zu laufen!

In diesem Sinne:
Willkommen in der Diskussion!

Wobei das mit den eher lumpigen Haken ja teilweise auch von (teuren) Markenprodukten berichtet wird.

Da ich die weniger verwende, kann ichs aber nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Hat doch mit "dazu stehen" nix zu tun. Oder meinste hier sagen alle sie kaufen nur günstige Wobbler, weil sie sonst verarchtet werden?

 Jeder wie er mag. Der eine gibt für Ruten übermäßig viel aus, der andere für Wobbler. Finde ich vollkommen ok und dazu muss man nicht "stehen"


----------



## PAFischer (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Die meisten meiner Wobbler liegen zwischen 5 und 15 Euro. Aber es gibt auch paar Ausreißer mit bis zu 30 Euro.
Bei den billigeren tut es zwar weniger weh, wenn die nicht so gut laufen. Aber am Ende gilt doch häufig: " Wer billig kauft, kauft öfter." Dann werden billige Köder schnell sau teuer.

@ Thomas: Bei teuren Ködern kommt es mitunter vor, dass die Haken zwar sau scharf, aber manchmal etwas dünndrähtig sind. Aufgebogen ist mir bisher aber nur einer und da ging zuvor die Rolle hops und hat komplett blockiert. Ansonsten alles eine Frage der richtigen Bremseinstellung, Geduld und Gefühl.

Bei billigen Wobblern dagegen, sind die Haken oft so stumpf und spröde, dass man die mit den Fingern brechen kann. Also wieder zusätzliche Kosten.

Teurere Wobbler kommen mir aber fast nur als schwimmende oder suspender mit. Damit kann man auch mal aus brenzligen Situationen raus. Sinkende sind bei mir eher günstige.

Es gibt aber auch Marken, da kann man bedenkenlos bei günstigeren zugreifen. z.B.: Rapala, Gunki, Ugly Duckling...
Die Dinger laufen ganz anständig und lassen sich vernünftig werfen. Nur muss man bei manchen eben die Haken und Sprengringe tauschen.


Wenn ich vergleiche wie viele Gummifische ich in der Zeit verbrauche, bis ich einmal einen meiner teuren Köder verliere, hat sich das schon lange wieder amortisiert. Also eigentlich verflucht schwäbisch.


----------



## Seele (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Je nachdem. Handgebaute dürfen gern mal 2 bis 3 Euro teurer sein, aber bei 15 hörts dann langsam auf. Wobei man sagen muss wenn ein Köder gut läuft dann macht es einfach auch Spaß mit denen zu fischen, kommts dann bei der jährlichen Summe die man fürs ernsthafte Angeln ausgibt noch auf 2 oder 3 Euro an? Ich denke nicht. 
S letzt Hemd hat auch keine Taschen....


----------



## Franky (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich brauche i. d. R. eher kleinere Modelle. Die liegen dann meistens im Bereich von 6 - 13 €; 15 € ist bei mir bei den bis 10 cm Dingern absolute Schmerzgrenze.
Bei größeren darf es auch im Einzelfall mehr sein, aber da hört's dann bei 25 - 30 € auch auf! Gut, dass ich DAVON nur sehr wenige inne Kiste hab!


----------



## Reg A. (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

@Vincent: Rapala hat eigentlich kaum Wobbler, die mal an der 20€-Grenze kratzen. Es sei denn, du kaufst bei nem s**teuren Händler. 

@bastido: Die Lucky Craft SSR angle ich auch, kriegste in Amiland aber für max. den halben Preis, Versand inklusive. 

@pike-81: vollste Zustimmung! Zu den Haken: rüste alle meine Hardbaits auf Drillinge von Owner oder Gamakatsu um. Was da teilweise ab Werk geliefert wird, ist oftmals unterirdisch #d

So, nun zu mir und als erstes ne Eingangsfrage: reden wir hier nur von Wobblern? Oder ganz allgemein von Hardbaits, also auch von Jerks, Swimbaits, Tailbaits etc.? 
Bei reinen Wobblern (dazu zähle ich neben den klassischen Cranks auch Twitchbaits) hört bei mir der Spaß bei ca. 25€ auf. Wohlgemerkt: ich rechne nur das Geld, das ich auch wirklich für den Köder auf den Tisch gelegt habe! Also wenn ich z.B. nen LC Pointer überm Teich für 13€ inklusive Versand gekauft habe, dann ist das ein 13€-Köder, auch wenn der hier 30€ kostet.

Bei Swimbaits, Jerks und Tailbaits darf das Ding auch mal das Doppelte kosten (also so bis max. 50€), z.B. Anfertigungen auf Wunsch. Bin nunmal bekennender Hardbait-Freak :q

Die höheren Ausgaben relativieren sich im Vergleich zu z.B. größeren Gummilatschen recht schnell. Ich hab einige Hardbaits im Einsatz, die haben mir jeweils schon über 50 Hechte gebracht. Wenn ich dagegen nen dicken GuFi für sagen wir mal 8 € kaufe, hält der mit viel Glück vielleicht 10 gelandete Hechte aus, mit etwas Pech zerlegt mir den der erste aber komplett! So geschehen bei einem LineThru Roach. Da waren auch nach ner halben Stunde Angeln 13€ im Allerwertesten! 

Meine hochpreisigen Hardbaits angle ich allerdings nur in Gewässern, in denen das Hängerrisiko quasi gegen Null geht; so verrückt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht!


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Drillinge wechsel ich auch immer sofort aus. Die sind nicht nur meistens zu stumpf, sondern passen von der Größe fast nie zum Köder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

@ Reg A.:
Gute Ausführung - DANKE!


----------



## Reg A. (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Gern geschehen


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Bei teuren Ködern kommt es mitunter vor, dass die Haken zwar sau scharf, aber manchmal etwas dünndrähtig sind.


Oder zu klein.
Das finde ich den größten Witz an manchen "Marken"produkten, dass man sofort selbst nachrüsten darf.

Im Vergleich zu Friedfischanglern ist Spinnfischen immer noch billig. 
Ich hab Köder in meinen Kisten, die sind ü30Jahre nicht abgerissen oder kaputt gegangen.
Ein Ansitz mit 'ner Tüte Markenfutter + Streckmittel + Maden, ... oder ne Tüte Markenboilies,
da biste auch schnell bei 5-7€ und die sind mit einer Sitzung weg.

Aber was solls:
Ein Kinofilm kostet um 8-15 Tacken, ein Zoobesuch manchmal 20 und mehr; ohne Stopp am Kiosk.
2 Stunden in Kneipe oder Bar...
Angeln ist nix teurer als andere Freizeitvergnügen, auch wenn hier und da mal ein Wobbler weggehängt wird.


----------



## TooShort (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich fische nur Cranks und Minnows. Und da kann es auch mal Richtung 25€ gehen. Angefangen bei Gunki über Illex zu Duo. Und ich bereue keinen davon. Haben mir alle schon Fisch gebracht. Aber um ehrlich zu sein, wandert auch mal einer für 9€ von Fishermans Partner in die Box. Nur ist das eben seltener der Fall bei mir. 

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rustaweli (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Naja, meine handvoll Wobbler liegen auch nur bei 10-20 €.
Hab allerdings auch noch keinen verloren. Ob ich mehr ausgeben würde, keine Ahnung. An einem verzweifelten Tag, bei einem guten Verkäufer welcher sein Handwerk versteht, könnte es schon passieren. Mit Lenkradbisse nach dem Einkauf.
Wenn ich jedoch bedenke was ich schon an Haken und GuFis versenkt habe, wird mir mal ganz anders.
Meinen teuersten Wobbler habe ich von einem Nichtangler geschenkt bekommen, ihn hatte man auch sonstwas erzählt 
War aber schon ein tolles Teil. War in der Dunkelheit auf Waller und dachte ich hänge den mal dran. Irgendwas lief jedoch schief, ich warf aus und das Ding war sofort weg  Soviel zum Montieren nachts. Hab's bis heute noch nicht gestanden.
Bei meiner diesjährigen Räuberstatistik werde ich jedoch wohl eher kommende Saison Besenstiele zersägen und gekrümmte Nägel reinhauen, fange ich auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Michael_05er (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Vincent_der_Falke schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag. Der eine gibt für Ruten übermäßig viel aus, der andere für Wobbler.


Es gib ja nun auch genug hier, die auf beiden Gebieten zuschlagen 

Ich fische auch gerne mit Wobblern und gönne mir auch gelegentlich einen "Frustkauf" aus dem Hardbait-Regal. Mein teuerster Wobbler war ein Megabass Flap Slap für ca. 25 Euro. Das tat schon weh, als der sich beim Auswerfen verabschiedet hat :c Nachgekauft wird der nicht so schnell, vielleicht versuche ich es mal mit "gebrauchten" aus Japan. Ansonsten hab ich in erster Linie Rapala X-Rap und Max-Rap für 12-15 Euro in der Box und einige Ugly Duckling und Salmo, die rund 10-12 Euro gekostet haben dürften. Ein, zwei Illex Arnaud hab ich auch dabei, die gehen schon wieder Richtung 20 Euro. Den Ködern vertraue ich einfach, auch wenn es mal ein, zwei Schneidertage nacheinander gibt. 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## rhinefisher (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Hi!
Kunstköder unterscheide ich grundsätzlich in 2 Kategorien: Haltbare, also "Kapitalanlagen", und Gummi.
Gummi fängt zwar wie blöde, aber Gummi ist würg und bah....- es stinkt und greift die guten Sachen an... .
Das muß billig sein!
Die "Kapitalanlagen" dürfen schon etwas kosten, denn die machen Spaß und fangen meist auch zuverlässig.
Es gibt so Standarts an denen ich mich orientiere; DAM FZ, Mepps Agila oder eben Wobbler von Rapala.
Da mag ich total gerne die Modelle aus Balsa, finde aber auch die Plasteteile ganz gelungen.
Oberhalb von Rapala, preislich gesehen, besitze ich nur eine handvoll Wobbler, weil sich mir da schlicht der Magen umdreht.. .
Unterhalb fische ich sehr gerne Sebile, Yozuri und Salmo - die fangen zum halben Preis... .
Da ich oft sehr hart am Grund fische, hänge ich im laufe des Jahres schon einiges weg, von daher ist es für mich enorm wichtig, günstig zu kaufen.
Mehr als die halbe "UVP" zahle ich idR nicht.. .
Petri


----------



## PAFischer (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Oder zu klein.
> Das finde ich den größten Witz an manchen "Marken"produkten, dass man sofort selbst nachrüsten darf.



Wobei mir kleinere Haken meist lieber sind, solange sie eben stabil genug sind und noch zum Köder passen. 
Was mich mehr stört, wenn an kleinen Kunstködern riesen Haken sind. 
Manchmal haut man sich echt aufs Hirn und rätselt was die Leute geraucht haben, die die Köder zusammen basteln.

Ich habe jetzt mal angenommen, in der Diskussion ist Wobbler einfach nur ein Überbegriff für alle möglichen Hardbaits.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Hi!
> Kunstköder unterscheide ich grundsätzlich in 2 Kategorien: Haltbare, also "Kapitalanlagen", und Gummi.



Wobbler als "Kapitalanlage" - der ist auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



u-see fischer schrieb:


> Jedoch fange ich mit günstigen Wobbler (< 10,-€) mehr Fische, da ich diese an sehr hängerträchtige Stellen mit Bodenstruktur oder Totholz einsetze. Diese Stellen sind ja bekanntlich wahre Hotspots.



Ja, das kenne ich |uhoh:. In meinem Sortiment sind so einige Illexe, Daiwas und auch vergleichsweise günstigere Rapalas - die man leider nicht mehr nachkaufen könnte. Diese setze ich meist nur dann ein, wenn die Abrissgefahr gering ist oder vom Boot. Dadurch pflegen die ein relativ geruhsames Dasein.

Im Spätsommer hatte ich mal einen von denen beim Waten anner Klamotte verloren - in 15-20m Entfernung. Und unglaublicherweise verfing sich der Einzelhaken eines Gummifischs ne halbe Stunde später just im Sprengring und zog ihn wieder frei. Verrückt.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich spinne meist mit Blech und Wobblern - ich hatte mir einmal einen knapp 25 EUR Wobbler im Hechtdesign gekauft, kurz nach dem angelschein. Leider hatte ich den Knoten nicht überprüft und mit dem Auswurf flog der Wobbler in den Sonnenuntergang.
Das Gute an der Sache: seither halten meine Knoten

Meine Wobbler sind meist aus günstigen Sets (von Ron Thompson), bei "guten" Marken wie Westin von Fishdeal oder vom Grabbeltisch. Fange eh nicht besonders gut beim Spinnfischen, warum soll ich dann Geld  verbrennen das ich in Futterkörben und anderem Friedfischschnickschnack investieren könnte :m


----------



## GandRalf (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Moin auch,

Bei mir sind durchaus schon Wobbler/Jerks im Bereich von 15 -25€ vorhanden. Die kann man aber an einer Hand abzählen.

Sind Realbaits hier auch Thema?

Dann muss ich gestehen: Schuldig!
Eine ordentliche Kiste mit Hechtfutter der größeren Art und im Bereich jenseits von 20€ ist vorhanden.#6


----------



## pike-81 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

@Thomas:
Also viele sehr teure Wobbler haben unterirdisch weiche Drillinge. 
Illex mal als Beispiel. 
Man munkelt das wäre gewollt, damit sie sich beim Hänger aufbiegen...

Wobbler können sehr wohl eine Wertanlage sein. 
Wenn der Anbieter vom Mark verschwindet, oder die Produktion der Serie eingestellt wird aber auch bestimmte Sonderfarben limitiert aufgelegt werden, schießen die Preise in die Höhe. 


"Nur Der Köder Im Wasser Fängt"


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



> Sind Realbaits hier auch Thema?


Als Wobbler/harte ja - als Gummi weniger..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Wobbler können sehr wohl eine Wertanlage sein.


naja, ich denk da immer dran, wo ich angle und was mir hängen bleibt - Wertanlage????


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, ich denk da immer dran, wo ich angle und was mir hängen bleibt - Wertanlage????



Wenn eines Tages in 300 Jahren dann der Unterwasserarchäologe kommt und nur 'n 'ne Ansammlung oller Chinesen findet, ist der doch auch enttäuscht...


----------



## PAFischer (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Es kommt doch auch sehr drauf an für welchen Zweck.

Ganz hart am Grund ( extreme Tiefläufer, sinkende Köder ) würde ich nie mit den Teuren arbeiten. So dicht am Grund, oder über den Grund geschubbert, ist der Lauf nicht ganz so wichtig wie im Mittelwasser oder an der Oberfläche. 
Die Gefahr abzureißen ist mir da zu hoch, da kommen eher günstige Modelle zum Einsatz, und / oder aufsteigende. 

Wo ich die Gefahr einschätzen kann, oder im Mittel-, bzw. Oberflächenwasser kommen auch mal die teuren.
Verluste bisher sehr gering dabei, können also schon ein gewisses Alter erreichen. Gibt es dann das Modell oder die Farbe nicht mehr und der Köder ist gefragt.....#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wenn eines Tages in 300 Jahren dann der Unterwasserarchäologe kommt und nur 'n 'ne Ansammlung oller Chinesen findet, ist der doch auch enttäuscht...


----------



## drehteufel (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich gebe es zu, ich liebe den Illex Squirrel-für mich ist es der beste Barschwobbler überhaupt. 
Der kostet leider um die 15 Euro, trotzdem würde ich den immer wieder kaufen.
Letztens habe ich erst wieder einen 76er erstanden und finde die Drillinge gar nicht so schlecht. Die silbernen von früher waren deutlich weicher.
Umgerüstet habe ich auch ein paar-auf Einzelhaken, weil sich fast ausnahmslos jeder Barsch in jeder Größe am Squirrel vergreift.


----------



## drehteufel (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



bastido schrieb:


> Lustig, stimmt Barschmagnet aber genau die sind bei mir inzwischen alle aufgebohrt wegen Wasser inside. Für mich ein no go bei dem Preis.



Hmm, habe ich noch gar nicht drauf geachtet...schaue ich mir am WE gleich mal an. Kassenzettel habe ich noch, ggf. bringe ich ihn zurück. Da bin ich nicht schüchtern.
Trotzdem sind die Teile extrem fängig.


----------



## Leech (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich habe ein einziges Mal 12,99 für einen Wobbler ausgegeben, der ein Rotauge detailgetreu nachgestellt hat und zusätzlich noch mit Bindeglidern flexibler war.
Sehr gutes Laufverhalten - aber das wars auch schon.
Die 3,50 € Dinger aus der "Grabbelkiste" - vllt auch mal 6€ außerhalb des Angebotes - in Knallfarben scheinen irgendwie fängiger zu sien.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

mehr Sparer gibts allemal als Teuerkaufer!


----------



## Fruehling (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



bastido schrieb:


> Die haben irgendwelche Schwachstellen, habe noch nicht rausgefunden wo das Wasser reinläuft. Tritt auch erst nach ner Weile fischen auf, blöderweise kann man in die wenigsten reinschauen. Man merkt es am schlechteren Lauf oder wenn der suspender plötzlich keiner mehr ist.



Meistens in den Bereichen der Ösen. Dort reicht dann oft ein Tropfen eines relativ elastischen Klebers und die Köder bleiben dicht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Oder ging vielleicht mal nen Hecht auf den Wobbler und hat nen kleines Loch reingebissen? Denkbar wäre es ja.


----------



## mathias160888 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Also ich muss gestehen, dass ich bei jedem Besuch im Angelladen einen Illexwobbler kaufe. Die meisten Wobbler haben noch nicht einmal Wasser gesehen. Würde mich eher als Sammler bezeichnen #d. 

Zum Glück bin ich nicht ganz so häufig im Angelladen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

hehehe - Tackle-Junkies und Sammler gibts natürlich auch noch (nicht zu wenig....) ..


----------



## Leech (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> mehr Sparer gibts allemal als Teuerkaufer!



Unser Laden hat regelmäßig sein altes Wobbler-Sortiment aussortiert und zieht dann die Dinger ins Angebot rein.
Kriegt man wohl auch nicht überall in Deutschland. Dafür dann statt 6,49 nur 3,49 ist schon gut.


----------



## Reg A. (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

@Thomas: Hehe, das kommt noch dazu |supergri

Solltest mal meinen Tackleschrank sehen: ca. 500 Hardbaits, von denen aber auch nur etwa zwei Drittel dazu gedacht sind, überhaupt Wasser zu sehen!


----------



## Innos (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

ich fische gerne Wobbler und würde bis 15 Euro gehen.


----------



## junglist1 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Seitdem ich 'Aliexpress für mich entdeckt habe gebe ich zwischen 0.20 bis maximal 5€ für nen Wobbler aus. In D wär bei mir bei 10€ schluss.


----------



## Silverfish1 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Also fürs Salzwasser darf der wobbelt/stickbait/Popper es auch gern mal ein 40 – 70 Euro kosten, FCL, HERU, fishermen, ORION. Die kann man aber auch meist wieder von der Oberfläche einsammeln, wenn er abreist. ab Schwund ist immer


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Aber die Salzwasserteile sind ja auch ganz andere Liga was Material (speziell Achsen, Haken, Sprengringe etc. angeht..)...


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Hochlastfähig gibt's aber auch schon für deutlich weniger Geld - z. B. in Form von Holz-Rapalas und -Salmos mit durchgängigen Achsen.

Wenn man die hardwaremäßig entsprechend modifiziert, kann man damit z. B. auch hier auf Waller los (z. B. der Rapala J13 ist ja ein sehr beliebter und bezahlbarer Waller-Wobbler).

Sofern man die - je nach Modell(gewicht) - per Schwerspinne noch halbwegs vernünftig geworfen bekommt, falls Schleppen und/oder Treibenlassen nicht möglich sein sollten.


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ... ganz andere Liga...


Die gibt's auch noch.
_"I’m not sure how comfortable any angler would feel about throwing a $1 million fishing lure into the water,..."_


----------



## Dendrik (4. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich bin ein Fan von LUCKY CRAFT Pointer und bestelle die immer aus den USA (ebay/Ilovehardbait). Dort gibt es ein riesiges Angebot an LUCKY CRAFT Ködern und wenn man bei der Farbe bzw. dem Modell etwas flexibel ist, kann man einige Schnäppchen machen. Die Preise liegen dann bei 8-14 €.


----------



## Carsten_ (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Habe vor zwei Wochen einen schönen Flachläufer von einem Spaziergänger geschenkt bekommen: "Der lag am Strand, muss ja nicht sein, ist doch gefährlich für die Hunde... können Sie so etwas gebrauchen?" Ich: "Klar, danke!"

 Gestern war ich selbst mit dem Hund am Rhein spazieren, erster Gang ans Ufer (Als Angler bleibt man ja nicht auf dem Trampelpfad in 20m Entfernung) und sehe direkt einen weiteren schönen schlanken Flachläufer, sogar einer von Abu. 

 Fazit: Manchmal zahle ich nichts für die Wobbler


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

DAS ist auch nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## bombe20 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

ich gönne mir hin und wieder einen chubby (ca. 15€) als geheimwaffe auf forelle, wenn blech nicht laufen will. dieser ist gleichzeitig mein teuerster wobbler.


----------



## Sebarschtian (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Mein teuerster Wobbler ist ein gebrauchter 30er Turus Ukko, für den ich einen Euro pro Zentimeter bezahlen musste. Der verliert aber auch keinen Wert mehr und wird nur über tiefem Wasser geschleppt. 

Dann hab ich mir noch einen Headbanger für 25€ gekauft. Ansonsten halte ich die Augen nach guten Angeboten und auch Gebrauchten offen.


----------



## feuer110 (5. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Ich fische auch sehr gern  mit Wobblern - ausschließlich  Flachläufer, was anderes ist hier  an der NL  Grenze  Kaum zu gebrauchen . 
Ich hab auch teurere ( Ilex  , megabass  )  aber mein Lieblingswobbler ist 
aus nen 5er Lidelset mit anderen Hacken versehen.
Die ganz Teuren laufen vielleicht einen Tick besser aber man riskiert weniger damit ( nicht so na an Büschen , unter engen Brücken  oder ins Seerosengebiet ) und das bringt oft mehr Fang .


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Der teuerste wobbler den ich mir je gekauft habe kostete so um die 15 Euro und ist der Bodyshaker von Cormoran. 

Gekauft und jahrelang nicht benutzt. Seit letzten Jahr doch im Einsatz und bringt Grossfisch um Grossfisch.
Zum Vergleich: 
Die letzten 5 Jahre ohne den Wobbler,  2 ü80 Hechte.
Letztes und dieses Jahr mit dem Wobbler, 6 ü80 Hechte, 4 ü90 Hechte, 1 Hecht mit genau 100 cm und vor ca. 2 Woche  ein Hecht von Sage und schreibe 120 cm.
Und das alles in einem Gewässer, das angeblich keine grossen Fische beherbergt. 

Und das beste an der Sache, der Wobbler kostet mittlerweile nur noch 6,99 Euro plus Versand.

Grüße aus Berlin


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Bei 9,99 Euro ist Schluss; und auch nur dann so viel, wenn keine andere Möglichkeit besteht, z. B. wenn im Urlaub einer nachgekauft werden muss ...

Ein Raubfisch steht nicht auf den Preis des Wobblers sondern auf dessen Führung


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Wenn man auf er einen Seite sieht, was Wobbler kosten sollen im Laden oder online (oft ja recht teuer) und auf der anderen Seite hier liest, wie viele doch da die "Preisbremse" ziehen, dann passt das irgendwie nicht zusammen ;-))

Die bieten doch das teuer Zeug nicht an, wenns keiner kauft, oder?


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Es mag ja die Fetisch-Szene geben
und die
"gut muss teuer sein"

aber wer mal in hängerträchtigen Gewässern wie Amper oder Isar auf Hecht geht oder Forelle, wird bald merken wie teuer ein Angeltag ist;
ich möchte Angeln wo der Fisch steht und nicht teure Wobbler durch Freiwasser ziehen


----------



## Pinocio (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*



Carsten_ schrieb:


> Gestern war ich selbst mit dem Hund am Rhein spazieren, erster Gang ans Ufer (Als Angler bleibt man ja nicht auf dem Trampelpfad in 20m Entfernung) und sehe direkt einen weiteren schönen schlanken Flachläufer, sogar einer von Abu.
> 
> Fazit: Manchmal zahle ich nichts für die Wobbler



Habe schon 3 Illex Arnaud gefunden, die waren mir immer zu teuer zum selbst kaufen, jetzt hab ich ihn in 3 verschiedenen Farben. Einer sah aus wie noch nie gefischt, bei den beiden andern habe ich die Haken getauscht.
Eine Cataic Forelle habe ich nach einem Hänger am Haken gehabt, war n super Fang 
Ansonsten, wenn man die Augen offen hält und sich nicht zu fein ist mal zu bücken oder strecken, kann man wirklich viel Zeug finden. Habe sicher 10 Köder eher mehr schon gefunden.

Zum Thema: Meine teuersten Köder sind Jerkbaits von Turus Ukko (24€) der teuerste Wobbler ist ein Karriko für 16 €.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

geht mir (als Schwabe eh) ja auch so. Mir fällt aber eben die Diskrepanz auf.


----------



## Purist (6. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Bei mir ist bei 15€ Schluß, dann muss es aber ein ordentlich gearbeitetes Stück aus Holz sein, Plastikbomber gehen nur für unter 10€. 
Meine Verluste bei Wobblern halten sich in Grenzen, dank Köderretter, aber ich bevorzuge sie nicht, meist fische ich dann doch lieber Blech


----------



## vermesser (7. November 2017)

*AW: Wie teuer sind eure Wobbler?*

Das kann ich nicht pauschal beantworten, weil es auf den Zweck des Wobblers ankommt. 

Für Hechtwobbler sind 10€ absolute Obergrenze, sonst traut man sich ja nicht mehr, den in Richtung Baum oder Seerosen zu werfen. Gleiches gilt für Zander und Barsch, also für jedwede Angellei, wo es ein erhöhtes Abrissrisiko gibt! 

Bei Rapfen zahl ich auch 17, 18€ für einen Wobbler. Warum? Weil es dafür gut zu werfende, flach und unter Druck stabil laufende Wobbler gibt. Die ich im Billigsegment so nicht kenne. Und das Risiko eines Verlustes ist gering, außer es beißt ein Waller drauf oder ein Hecht kaut das Vorfach durch.

Daher keine pauschale Antwort möglich.


----------

